
Black Hat: Chip and pin hack spits out cash - dan1234
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36971832
======
celticninja
I think jackpotting ATM's is the holy grail of ATM hacking and it always
reminds me of T2 where john connor jackpots the machine with his friend before
making a getway on a motorbike.

